# Snake snitchers take python



## Fuscus (Jun 11, 2012)

dumb and dumbette
Snake snitchers take python | Sunshine Coast Crime | Robberies, Assaults and Convictions in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## Timmeh103 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, I've been to this store heaps of times, often wondered why the cages weren't locked! But this doesn't surprise me at all, toowoomba is on a downhill slide. (eh eh see what I did there


----------



## Matty_k (Jun 13, 2012)

Not the smartest move to make in front of all those cameras.


----------



## Harvez (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhhh, "im not worried" he says? An individual without a license stealing a snake and shoving it in her pocket Hmmmmmm what could possibly go wrong there? They would for sure have the proper setup to keep the snake yes, and know how to and what to feed it, how to keep it? Highly f'ing doubt it. What a ****


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 11, 2012)

Lucky they took the "non-venomous spotted python" those venemous ones are dangerous.


----------



## Kareeves (Jul 11, 2012)

i have a snake in my poket and if it bites you it will take 9 months for the swelling to go down


----------



## pretzels (Jul 11, 2012)

since when is toowoomba on the sunshine coast?? :S


----------

